
Why Have We Let State AGs Become De Facto Internet Regulators? | Techdirt - apress
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110128/02144912874/why-have-we-let-state-ags-become-de-facto-internet-regulators.shtml
======
iwwr
The topic should be: "Why have we let [the] state become a de facto internet
regulator?"

And the answer is: the state can regulate businesses it has authority over.
.com domains are lorded over by US companies, therefore the US government
(federal or state) can regulate websites and services under .com.

The argument that the government _should not_ regulate the internet is rather
new, as few other fields are regarded as off-limits to governmental authority.
Even if, ostensibly, there is 'democratic' control, it's still a government
exerting authority; potentially, this authority can be turned into censorship.
The only thing that can guard against censorship would be an absolute
commitment against governmental control over electronic communication.

